# Diamond Doves



## Guera-dakota89 (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently took in a male-female pair of diamond doves. Only things I have not the slightest clue about them aside from how to tell male from female. Can anybody offer a little insight about them....


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

We have them where I work, in a mixed walk through exhibit. Lovely little birds, they are calm but for the most part will stay out of your way. Some of ours have chicks at the moment, but they aren't great nesters... The make nests in ridiculous places and like many doves, nests are slightly pathetic looking, with only a few twigs so we have to help them out a bit with platforms etc. they aren't noisy, aside from some nice coo-ing noises, and the male courtship is nice to watch. They are given a variety of seeds, and fruits egg food.. However they are mixed in with other Australian species such as budgies and finches so there is a varied diet to cater for everyone in the exhibit.


----------

